# Loud ticking noise coming from engine!



## waveride333 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey all I just started to notice this loud ticking noise coming from the top middle of my engine bay above the engine block. I should have known something might go wrong when I had to go back to the dealer after my oil change because my air pressure sensors were showing that one of my tires had 25 PSI and the other 3 were at 34. 

Yes, I checked that they put oil in the car. I always check everything out after I have anyone else touch my car beside me. My engine has always been very quiet until now. I am not just being sensitive to the usual workings of the car. Something is causing this noise and I want to know what it is! 

Please listen to the attached audio for more details. I have found a couple of other chevy owners who have posted similar sounds on youtube but there were no comments on their videos! If you have any ideas on what this is let me know asap! I am bringing the car to the dealer in a couple of days and would like to have some of my own ideas as to what the noise is to discuss with them so I don't get the usual bs back.


Thanks! AUDIO HERE!!! https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=loud+ticking+noise+from+Cruze+engine


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

mine is pretty close to that loud as well. i asked the service manager when i was in and while i dont remember his exact explanation it was something along the lines as thats how this motor was designed. i do believe there is a thread or two about this and they've all come up to be normal.


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

I am pretty sure that's the sound of the Fuel Injectors.. My 1.4L sounds the same. Since the day I bought it brand new. Now have 7700 Miles, and still sounds the same. I run *Full Synthetic Castrol Edge*. Not Dexos approved, but been using it for years and LOVE IT!!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

That's a combination of the loud injectors (ticking) and noisy timing chain (knocking). 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

when cold the engine will make more noise, if you fully warm the engine/oil it will quite down a bit. I agree with the others, sounds like the fuel injectors firing though.


----------



## waveride333 (Jun 3, 2012)

I have read what I can see to be all of the threads on the internet and these forums. I understand that it may be the fuel injectors, however my engine did not sound like this the first 20,000 miles I put on it. And now after an oil change at the dealer it sounds like this! I dont think so! I am not a mechanic but I know a few things about cars. I have been through a plethora of problems in the past with a variety of cars. I would just like for once for someone to tell me exactly what is making that noise. How hard is it! Sorry for the vent its just highly frustrating!


----------



## waveride333 (Jun 3, 2012)

The audio doesnt get much clearer than that! there is a loud methodic ticking noise that simply was not there prior to the first 20k put on the car!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> That's a combination of the loud injectors (ticking) and noisy timing chain (knocking).


The timing chain on GM ecotec engines has always been loud, even this newer 1.4T version. Think this one is loud you should hear the old 2.2 "eco-tick" when the oil was cold, sounded like a diesel engine. 

A timing chain will always make more noise than a belt, but I prefer the noise to having expensive maintenance & possible failure of a belt.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Lol, not a complaint, just saying. I much prefer a chain to a belt that may break at any time and destroy my engine. Seen it happen to way too many. 

I've got to go rotate my tires. I'll shoot a quick video for you of what mine sounds like.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Cold start, idle @ 800 RPM.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Honestly...your idle sounds a bit low.

Look for a loose oil cap or dipstick. They will cause a vacuum leak and cause the car to be confused about idle.


----------



## waveride333 (Jun 3, 2012)

here is an audio visual. You will notice that the clicking noise increases with rpms https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=loud+ticking+noise+from+Cruze+engine


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

NOW I hear something else in that video when you move the camera to the back.

Hmm, that sounds like the timing chain making noise. If you can put your hand on the left side of the engine, away from the Ecotec cover, and feel for something knocking against the cover, that will help isolate the noise. Try a paper towel tube or pipe of some sort and poke around parts of the engine with it to your ear. This will help you isolate exactly where the noise is coming from.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

is there any oil in it


----------



## waveride333 (Jun 3, 2012)

I had an oil change done at the dealer 2 days ago and I always check my oil after. I rechecked the oil for a leak. Oil is clean and full.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

spacedout said:


> The timing chain on GM ecotec engines has always been loud, even this newer 1.4T version. Think this one is loud you should hear the old 2.2 "eco-tick" when the oil was cold, sounded like a diesel engine.
> 
> A timing chain will always make more noise than a belt, but I prefer the noise to having expensive maintenance & possible failure of a belt.


My 2.2 with 70,000 miles is pretty quiet, don't recall hearing a ticking but of course now I will!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

steve333 said:


> My 2.2 with 70,000 miles is pretty quiet, don't recall hearing a ticking but of course now I will!


Bingo.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

It was 10*F when I started my Eco this morning after sitting in similar weather all night. The engine made a lot of ticking noises. Injectors, lifters, it sounded like a bunch of marbles rattling around in there. The cacophony subsided as the engine warmed up. Later when it was warmed up, it was its usual silent self. 

It's not unique to this engine either. Our Fit's lifters can be heard from 30 feet away on a very cold morning. That car is also running the recommended full synthetic 0w-20, so it has enough oil pressure and flow. 

My brother's minivan with the 3400 V6 sounds like death warmed over on cold startups. From the piston slapping you'd swear that engine was going to chuck a rod any second. Nope, it's a typical slap-happy 3400.

If those 20k miles were during warmer weather and the noises go away once the engine is warmed up, it's perfectly normal.


----------



## Silver Streak (Jan 5, 2013)

If your car has noises that you think are not normal, find a friend with the same car or even go to the dealer and ask to start up and hear a Cruze running. If your car sounds like the others, although it may be louder than you recall, your vehicle is consistent with other vehicles. It doesn't totally mean this is right, but at least you know you sound like the others.

I had a similar situation this weekend. Started car with hood raised and heard all of the clicking and clacking. Lowered hood to the normal state, and now the car sounded "normal to me. In my case I am running 5W-30 Mobil 1. I am going to stick with a Dexos 1 approved oil for my protection.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Yep, I hear it.
**** it! :goodjob:


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

waveride333 said:


> Hey all I just started to notice this loud ticking noise coming from the top middle of my engine bay above engine block. I should have known something might go wrong when i had to go back to the dealer after my oil change becuase my air pressure sensors were showing that one of my tires had 25 PSI and the other 3 were at 34. Yes I checked that they put oil in the car. I always check everything out after I have any one else touch my car besides me. My engine has always been very quiet until now. I am not just being sensitive to the usual workings of the car. Something is causing this noise and I want to know what it is! Please listen to attached audio for more details. I have found a couple of other chevy owners who have posted similar sounds on youtube but there was no comments on their videos! if you have any ideas on wha this is let me know asap! I am bringing the car to the dealer in a couple days and would like to have some of my own ideas as to what the noise is to discuss with them so I dont get the usual bs back.
> 
> 
> Thanks! AUDIO HERE!!! Chevy Cruze - YouTube




waveride333,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are having with your Cruze. I would recommend that you take your Cruze back to your dealer and have them look into this for you. Please keep me posted and if you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Gh0st (Oct 17, 2012)

Every Cruze I have encountered sounds the same. I even talked with the dealer service rep about it because I brought my Equinox in to get an optional sound dampener installed on the firewall. Get used to it as many engines are going to start sounding that way soon.


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

mine sounds the same, I love the fact that GM didn't cheap out and put a belt on these engines. The noise does not bother me at all.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Now the ticking is getting louder. Why, oh why, did I read this thread? I'm now jinxed!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

steve333 said:


> Now the ticking is getting louder. Why, oh why, did I read this thread? I'm now jinxed!


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Scotty: "But Captain I can't get any more powerrrrrrr"
Kirk: "How about a bottle of Scotch?"
Scotty: "Ay, Captain, now she will go just fine"

Nothing a few more dilithium crystals can't fix


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

waveride333 said:


> Hey all I just started to notice this loud ticking noise coming from the top middle of my engine bay above engine block. I should have known something might go wrong when i had to go back to the dealer after my oil change becuase my air pressure sensors were showing that one of my tires had 25 PSI and the other 3 were at 34. Yes I checked that they put oil in the car. I always check everything out after I have any one else touch my car besides me. My engine has always been very quiet until now. I am not just being sensitive to the usual workings of the car. Something is causing this noise and I want to know what it is! Please listen to attached audio for more details. I have found a couple of other chevy owners who have posted similar sounds on youtube but there was no comments on their videos! if you have any ideas on wha this is let me know asap! I am bringing the car to the dealer in a couple days and would like to have some of my own ideas as to what the noise is to discuss with them so I dont get the usual bs back.
> 
> 
> Thanks! AUDIO HERE!!! Chevy Cruze - YouTube


If it makes you feel any better...mine does this too with only 8700 miles on it. I agree with what others said about the ecotecs ticking. GM said its normal for their ecotecs to tick . The design of the engine does have something to do with it. Mine isnt near as loud. I let mine run for a bit to get wamed up outside in my shop and it had a small tick to it...about 5 minutes later, it was gone. So the main idea here is, there isnt anything wrong with it, but you are more than welcome to take it back to your dealer for a second opinion =]. I know i would just to be safe...only because im a perfectionist..And that can sometimes cause other issues lol. Believe me.


----------



## DonnieZcruzE (Nov 24, 2012)

I had an 08 HHR w/the 2.4 ecotech. Noisey when cold as well and the injectors cackled and ticked from day one. Since this my 2nd ecotech, I think Im just used to it.


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

Haven't heard anything unusual yet.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Do not compare the sound of the Equinox 2.4 to the Cruze 1.4 as the noise on the Equinox that everyone talks about is the high pressure fuel pump ticking. It's located in the engine bay and provides the 2000psi for direct injection. The Cruze does not have one and neither did any of the 2.2 ecotecs. As someone stated above, there was an acoustic cover for the pump to deaden the noise on the 2.4 and 2.0 ecotecs.

GM has a table listed in SI to deal with noise that occurs during startup and then goes away on the 1.4 



> Document ID: 2303826
> 
> Engine Noise on Start-Up, but Only Lasting a Few Seconds


But whenever you go to the dealer, they simply say that's the way they all sound. My 2.4 developed a piston slap type noise around 5k and my Cruze did as well. Just like the 2.4 G5 GT, I get to listen to a couple Cruze per week in the shop that do not sound the same as mine yet that's the line that the dealer parrots becuase they don't want to deal with it.


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

I wish i had some speakers but either way. bring the car to the dealer, and tell them that you want a side by side comparison to another cruze preferably with similar milage. Be with them at the time of cold start. Note that it may be best to drop the vehicle off overnight and visit in the am when both cars would have a cold soak


----------



## waveride333 (Jun 3, 2012)

That is what i ended up doing. I was satisfied with the results. It looks like thats what the engine is supposed to sound like. Thank you everyone for the help in this matter!!! 

Cruise on!

Joss


----------



## Gh0st (Oct 17, 2012)

mcg75 said:


> Do not compare the sound of the Equinox 2.4 to the Cruze 1.4 as the noise on the Equinox that everyone talks about is the high pressure fuel pump ticking. It's located in the engine bay and provides the 2000psi for direct injection. The Cruze does not have one and neither did any of the 2.2 ecotecs. As someone stated above, there was an acoustic cover for the pump to deaden the noise on the 2.4 and 2.0 ecotecs.
> 
> GM has a table listed in SI to deal with noise that occurs during startup and then goes away on the 1.4
> 
> ...


I'm aware of this, but to someone ignorant about how engines work, both engines make a "ticking" noise. I have both vehicles, I know how they sound.


----------



## *CraSh (Apr 5, 2012)

Anyone get a dealer solution to this yet? My cruze doesn't tick at idle, only when you use the throttle. Get a loud ticking noise that increase with throttle use. Drives me crazy, I didn't buy a new car to have it sound like a piece of crap.


----------



## jjngundam (Dec 7, 2010)

No solution. MY engine warms up and starts ticking loudly even with the windows up. The hotter the engine is the louder it gets and it driving my mom crazy. I have used injector cleaners and no hope. I brought it to the dealer and a valve was changed out. That didn't fix it, So they changed out the turbo. That didn't help either. Not sure if the next step would be to change out the injectors but the dealers ran out of ideas


----------



## Rs4150 (Aug 3, 2016)

I am having the exact same issue. My tire pressure sensors have been off saying my rear tires have anywhere from 32-42 psi and my front passenger is not working at all. Just 2 days ago I needed a jump after leaving my key in, halfway turned on, for about a half hour while waiting idly. Ever since then the ticking started and it's been struggling to turn over. I'm just about due for an oil change but I'm at 82% and I changed my my filters the last time (3 months ago) so i don't think it's a filtration issue. I was told I should get a transmission flush, do you guys think this could be my issue or does it require more attention?


----------



## Tisha286 (Mar 2, 2017)

My Cruze started making the same noise. I have figured out where it is coming from but I do not know what the part is called. My tapping is coming from a little black box. It's at the back of the motor upper middle. It has a small line going in one side and out the other. This little box is what is tapping in my car and I can't get anyone to explain to me what this box is for or called so that I can replace it I had one person tell me "oh that's just part of the new fuel systems they put in these cars". But even so. I do not like the tapping noise and I want it fixed! Lol. So I am on the hunt to try and figure out what it is! My car did not make this tap noise when I first got it. Started to make it around 22000 miles! Also is it normal when first accelerating and the transmission shifts. It feels like it slips before it goes into gear??? Only does this when accelerating from a complete stop. Doesn't feel like that at any other time driving.


----------



## irene (May 20, 2017)

wow sounds like my cruze now. Just started about a week ago I have 78000 miles on my car..l just spent narly 600 still making the noise. first they said it was a noknock sensor or something like that.. then they said that I should not have used regular oil.. which I have benn  .. then I made them do a compression check said it was ok.. they did other thinks..like changed spark plugs etc.. it was done at Midas... this Cruze is 2013 ll my first ever brand new car.. what a mistake!


----------



## johnnyg233 (Mar 5, 2017)

My 2014 cruze lt with 21k making same noise. Just started doing last month. That normal?


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

My car started taking really loud lately I've noticed it before but it seems really loud now. I noticed everyone on here said it's normal but I found this video in the YouTube link I posted above States it's a bad purge valve. Although in the video I couldn't tell the difference from when he unplugged it and plugged it back in. I still have to check mine but does anyone agree that it's a purge valve causing the problem


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Is there any driveability issues or codes set associated with this ticking? Lots of gm motors have a tick with no ill effects.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Is there any driveability issues or codes set associated with this ticking? Lots of gm motors have a tick with no ill effects.


Most any motor has a tick after a few thousand miles. Specially the pushrod type.


----------



## larbian (Jul 30, 2014)

Hmmmm .... Interesting replies. Mine (2014) sure sounds like tappet slap and I didn't read anybody thinking this. I am going to see if these have solid lifters where the gap of the rockers and lifter is what causes the noise.


----------



## jbell370 (Feb 7, 2018)

All I can tell you is my noise started to cause P0324 and my car was useless to drive. I took it back to the dealer and was told could be this or that, my mechanic came back from holiday and said it sounded like lifter(s). The thought of taking things apart and doing this and that.....forget it, I swapped the motor in my 2013 with a certified 2015 that came with a 2 year parts and labor warranty. I had 220k on the first one, even if i get half of that on this one I'll be happy.


----------



## VWDASHER (May 3, 2019)

Getting close to 300K on my 2013 ECO and the ticking started - lots of hesitation and loss of power - and a CEL. I pulled the spark plugs and found them to be not very snug but not tapping loose either. Using an engine stethoscope ($3 at HF) I found the noise was coming from the intake side between #3 - #4 and was most likely a hyd lash lifter/adjuster that had collapsed. I looked into replacing them and it seemed to be not beyond my capabilities but if there is a cheap easy way to try first I'm going to do that. I got a bottle of Motor Medic *VALVEMEDIC* at the auto parts store $5 - followed the directions *TO THE LETTER* - it took about 5 miles of Interstate driving and all the sudden it was like someone threw a switch! "Feel that V-Tech -- Yo!" (I know it's not V-Tech but I had to say something). This stuff worked for me and if you have loud ticking maybe you should try it too.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

VWDASHER said:


> Getting close to 300K on my 2013 ECO and the ticking started - lots of hesitation and loss of power - and a CEL. I pulled the spark plugs and found them to be not very snug but not tapping loose either. Using an engine stethoscope ($3 at HF) I found the noise was coming from the intake side between #3 - #4 and was most likely a hyd lash lifter/adjuster that had collapsed. I looked into replacing them and it seemed to be not beyond my capabilities but if there is a cheap easy way to try first I'm going to do that. I got a bottle of Motor Medic *VALVEMEDIC* at the auto parts store $5 - followed the directions *TO THE LETTER* - it took about 5 miles of Interstate driving and all the sudden it was like someone threw a switch! "Feel that V-Tech -- Yo!" (I know it's not V-Tech but I had to say something). This stuff worked for me and if you have loud ticking maybe you should try it too.


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

"Feel that ECOTEC-- Yo!" 

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.

For those of you who live in Oceanside CA, it is a $1.99 ea here: https://www.rvautoparts.com/view_cart.asp

It's the shipping that kills it though.


----------



## karna68 (May 3, 2014)

VWDASHER said:


> Getting close to 300K on my 2013 ECO and the ticking started - lots of hesitation and loss of power - and a CEL. I pulled the spark plugs and found them to be not very snug but not tapping loose either. Using an engine stethoscope ($3 at HF) I found the noise was coming from the intake side between #3 - #4 and was most likely a hyd lash lifter/adjuster that had collapsed. I looked into replacing them and it seemed to be not beyond my capabilities but if there is a cheap easy way to try first I'm going to do that. I got a bottle of Motor Medic *VALVEMEDIC* at the auto parts store $5 - followed the directions *TO THE LETTER* - it took about 5 miles of Interstate driving and all the sudden it was like someone threw a switch! "Feel that V-Tech -- Yo!" (I know it's not V-Tech but I had to say something). This stuff worked for me and if you have loud ticking maybe you should try it too.


This worked for me! Thank you! Do you have to put a bottle in at every oil change?


----------



## Darren dolci (Aug 5, 2019)

waveride333 said:


> I have read what I can see to be all of the threads on the internet and these forums. I understand that it may be the fuel injectors, however my engine did not sound like this the first 20,000 miles I put on it. And now after an oil change at the dealer it sounds like this! I dont think so! I am not a mechanic but I know a few things about cars. I have been through a plethora of problems in the past with a variety of cars. I would just like for once for someone to tell me exactly what is making that noise. How hard is it! Sorry for the vent its just highly frustrating!


 I have a similar problem I pulled my valve cover off and and found that the Gide that the timing chain rides on the two bolts were backing them selves out The sound was a tick that increase with rpm So naturally I thought the worst Hope this helps


----------



## JCCruze77 (Oct 28, 2019)

I've started to hear a knocking/ticking from inside the car when I first start to accelerate. Any idea what this could be? I have a 2014 Cruze 1.4L Turbo


----------



## AshtynO (Nov 2, 2019)

ShawnB said:


> I am pretty sure that's the sound of the Fuel Injectors.. My 1.4L sounds the same. Since the day I bought it brand new. Now have 7700 Miles, and still sounds the same. I run Full Synthetic Castrol Edge. Not Dexos approved, but been using it for years and LOVE IT!!


Only Diesel engines have injectors


----------



## picklerick060895 (Dec 7, 2019)

AshtynO said:


> Only Diesel engines have injectors


That's false lol. How else would fuel be atomized into the engine?


----------



## pittsburgh bob (Dec 11, 2019)

waveride333 said:


> Hey all I just started to notice this loud ticking noise coming from the top middle of my engine bay above engine block. I should have known something might go wrong when i had to go back to the dealer after my oil change becuase my air pressure sensors were showing that one of my tires had 25 PSI and the other 3 were at 34. Yes I checked that they put oil in the car. I always check everything out after I have any one else touch my car besides me. My engine has always been very quiet until now. I am not just being sensitive to the usual workings of the car. Something is causing this noise and I want to know what it is! Please listen to attached audio for more details. I have found a couple of other chevy owners who have posted similar sounds on youtube but there was no comments on their videos! if you have any ideas on wha this is let me know asap! I am bringing the car to the dealer in a couple days and would like to have some of my own ideas as to what the noise is to discuss with them so I dont get the usual bs back.
> 
> 
> Thanks! AUDIO HERE!!!


i also have a 2012 i now have what sounds to me like valve tap i did make a boo boo changed the valve cover but forgot the oil cap so i had oil everywhere cleaned motor up i was told it could be there is to much oil in the motor and the oil is going over the crank not sure but maybe see if the oil has bubbles


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

pittsburgh bob said:


> i also have a 2012 i now have what sounds to me like valve tap i did make a boo boo changed the valve cover but forgot the oil cap so i had oil everywhere cleaned motor up i was told it could be there is to much oil in the motor and the oil is going over the crank not sure but maybe see if the oil has bubbles


Welcome Aboard!

Since you have already changed the valve cover once, you should read this if you haven't
*2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues*

_This is my standing click, tick and rattle list (Thanks to many people including JBlackburn, Robby, BigLee and more) :_

1. Could be just the injectors






2. Could be the plastic ECOTEC cover rattling

3. Check that the spark plugs are properly torqued - similar sound, mimics loose valves - Re-gap the plugs to .028, torque to 18 ft-lbs,no anti-seize with stock type plugs, inspect the boots and insure no rips / tears or holes, lightly coat the boots with silicone / dielectirc grease, make sure the resister springs are clean and not cocked in the boots.
These are the recommended plugs from the Hesitation Gone thread:
*-BKR8EIX-2668* (iridium plugs), ~$25, expect ~10-15k regaps on these, ~40-50k overall life.
*-BKR7E-4644* (nickel/copper plugs), ~$8, expect 15-25K out of these plugs, with a regap or two required at 5-8k intervals on stock tune.

4. Could be a failing EVAP purge solenoid/valve or possibly a vacuum leak causing the purge valve to stay open. You can find it right above your intake manifold.
Unplug the electrical connector to the purge solenoid while it's running, and see if the noise goes away. If it does, replace the purge solenoid assembly.
Many of these tend to get very noisy with age, and since it is duty cycled by the PCM it tends to sound very similar to valve-train noise. Part number is 5573017

Purge Solenoid, Purge Control Valve, Valve, 









5. Could be a lifter tick - how's the oil - possibly try seafoam or valvemedic

6. Could be the timing chain tensioner

7. Could be a sloppy timing chain

8. Could be piston slap/wrist pin failure. Remember, piston slap would be noticeable also in neutral.

_9. _Pinging caused by low octane fuel, possibly try using 91 octane fuel for a few tanks.

10. Could possibly be an improperly torqued bolt on the flywheel/torque converter (noise from the trans side)

11. Might be a bad wheel bearing, I personally had this issue.

12. Possibly the knock Sensor going off or bad and it can be exacerbated by any of the above. . The knock sensor is ALWAYS listening. The ECM is constantly adjusting spark/cam timing to run as efficiently as it can, and it should pick up on audible knock/pinging and adjust it before you even hear it.

13. Maybe your AC compressor is going bad

14. Sometimes carbon on tops of pistons or valves can cause some knock. There are several "top engine cleaners" on the market to clean that off.

15. Fuel or brake lines vibrating
#PIC5853: Buzz Vibration Noise Floor Dash Area 1800-2200 Engine RPM - (Apr 22, 2013)

Subject:Buzz Vibration Noise Floor Dash Area 1800-2200 Engine RPMModels:2013 Chevrolet Cruze
The following diagnosis might be helpful if the vehicle exhibits the symptom(s) described in this PI.
Condition/Concern Some customers may comment of a buzz noise and or vibration in the dash or floor board areas, most noticeable at 1800-2200 engine rpm.
This condition may be caused by fuel line and/or brake line vibrations entering into the cabin area through the front of dash. Even though the fuel lines and/or brake lines are fully seated in their retainers, vibrations may still pass into the cabin area.
Recommendation/Instructions Use additional tape on the affected line(s) and/or add a small O-ring underneath the affected clip(s) to provide better isolation of the clip.
Further insure that the lines do not make any contact with the front of cowl that could further cause a noise or vibration.
Validate the repair by checking for noise or vibration at 1800-2200 engine RPM.

16. Missing air deflector fasteners
#PIC5874: Fluttering Rattling or Thumping Type Noise Above 45 MPH - (Jun 12, 2013)
Subject: Fluttering Rattling or Thumping Type Noise Above 45 MPH

Models: 2011 - 2014 Chevrolet Cruze
2012 -2014 Buick Verano
The following diagnosis might be helpful if the vehicle exhibits the symptom(s) described in this PI.

Condition/Concern
A customer may indicate there is a flutter or thumping type noise from the side or underneath the vehicle at speeds 45 mph and above.

Recommendation/Instructions
Check the air deflectors mounted on either side under the vehicle. Make sure that all fasteners are in place and secure. Replace fasteners as needed.

If all fasteners are secure, it may be necessary to apply felt to the underbody above the the inside edge of each air deflector (between each fastener location) to eliminate this noise.

_Different sound bytes to choose from:_





_




Some of the associated error codes:_

*P0324: Potential causes for this code to set are:*
Defective knock sensor/s
Internal engine malfunction
Ignition misfire/s
Contaminated or substandard fuel
Defective knock sensor control wiring and/or connectors
Bad PCM or a
PCM programing error
Read more at:* P0324 Knock Control System Error*

A new one is the midpipe bracket bolt coming loose









Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## iLL aLf (Sep 22, 2020)

waveride333 said:


> Hey all I just started to notice this loud ticking noise coming from the top middle of my engine bay above engine block. I should have known something might go wrong when i had to go back to the dealer after my oil change becuase my air pressure sensors were showing that one of my tires had 25 PSI and the other 3 were at 34. Yes I checked that they put oil in the car. I always check everything out after I have any one else touch my car besides me. My engine has always been very quiet until now. I am not just being sensitive to the usual workings of the car. Something is causing this noise and I want to know what it is! Please listen to attached audio for more details. I have found a couple of other chevy owners who have posted similar sounds on youtube but there was no comments on their videos! if you have any ideas on wha this is let me know asap! I am bringing the car to the dealer in a couple days and would like to have some of my own ideas as to what the noise is to discuss with them so I dont get the usual bs back.
> 
> 
> Thanks! AUDIO HERE!!!


Just had this same problem and didn't see a single person give the answer of what the true issue is. Try changing the canister purge valve, can get one online for $20 or from any auto parts store for about $40 and it's literally 3 clips and switch. I did this and car runs quieter, no more obnoxious ticking and doesn't idle as rough. Hopefully someone else that needs to see this finds it, saved me a lot of stress.


----------



## Doworkscotty (Sep 3, 2021)

I just picked up a 2012 cruze eco 1.4 and I have a engine noise. Got it from a dealer who inspected it. It sounds like in the back of the engine closer to the firewall. It's my backup vehicle while my equinox is at the dealer getting warranty work done.





- YouTube


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




youtube.com


----------



## steelrdan (2 mo ago)

2012 Cruze LTZ Been chasing this **** noisey engine. Sounds like a diesel powered tractor. Mine was the Vapor Canistor Purge Solenoid Valve. It's located on top of the intake manifold just rear of the engine cover. There is a electronic connector on this part. Unplug it and if your engine suddenly sounds normal... That's the culprit! Your Welcome!


----------

